# IVF cancelled BEFORE Egg Collection



## tattybear (Oct 24, 2010)

Has anyone had EC cancelled due to blood levels being too high? Ive got to go back on Monday morning but nurse gave me impression EC could be cancelled as suspected estrogen levels being too high. Dont think they coast. Im prone to OHSS and had it twice before but always after EC.

I will be devastated if EC is cancelled. Also don't know if we get our money back or what


----------



## JFizz (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi tatty, I've had 3 cycles cancelled before egg collection, 1st time because my oestrogen levels were dangerously high, 2nd and 3rd time because I didn't have enough follicles. It's heartbreaking when you go through so much to get to that stage and suddenly have it all taken away! But if they cancel it's because it's in your best interest they told me coasting didn't have great outcomes. I'm nhs funded so not sure about getting your money back but for us the abandoned cycles didn't count as one of our goes.

Fingers crossed for u. Xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I thought it had to be super duper high/bad to cancel it before EC? With me they put me on cabergolin and coasted me and I managed to get to EC and even had ET because we got it under control.

With the money they should have a rule about what you get back, I think every clinic is different, but it should be in the contract or on the website (e.g. You just pay for the drugs and scans and tests, not the whole cycle).

Good luck for monday xxx


----------



## tattybear (Oct 24, 2010)

We have donated sperm and got reduced cost cycle. I would hope under these circumstances they will class it as not happening and let us go again.

The cut off is about 20,000 and last cycle i was 19900 with lower drugs! So based on the scan today and how i feel i think it will be cancelled


----------



## JFizz (Oct 16, 2012)

Did they do bloods for you this time tatty? My clinic's cut off is 26,000 mine was 37,000 on the 1st cycle though. Surely they can't class it as a cycle if it's cancelled for medical reasons, I guess you may have to still pay for the drugs though. I always found this limbo bit torturous just wanted to know one way or another, thinking of you. X


----------



## tattybear (Oct 24, 2010)

JFizz said:


> Did they do bloods for you this time tatty? My clinic's cut off is 26,000 mine was 37,000 on the 1st cycle though. Surely they can't class it as a cycle if it's cancelled for medical reasons, I guess you may have to still pay for the drugs though. I always found this limbo bit torturous just wanted to know one way or another, thinking of you. X


They didn't take bloods today but will do on Monday. Wish i could click my fingers and it be Monday afternoon so I would know the outcome.


----------



## simi0100 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Tattybear - I was on 28000 and they told me no gonal f for the last 2 days before EC and I was fine to go ahead.  What dose of gonal f are you currently on?  

Praying it works out and you get to EC safely xx


----------



## tattybear (Oct 24, 2010)

Im on 200 gonal-f but previous had ohss with 150 and 175

Just keeping my fingers crossed and keeping busy today at the horses


----------



## Rayofsunshine (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi tatty, how did things work out for you? 

Ive just been thru exactly the same thing but unfortunatoy my cycle got cx on friday   Gutted! My levels were at 31,000, my consultant want them to be at 20,000. I was coasted for 3 days. 

Its so hard to have got so far and in my head i know it was the right thing to do but physically my body is now confused (as having to take buserilin till period comes) and emotionally i feel confused, think its guna take me alittle time to get my head round as was all geared up for EC today. 

Hope yiur doing ok? Pm me if u wanna chat

Ray xx


----------



## tattybear (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi Ray,

Sorry to hear your cycle was cancelled. Like you said its easier said than done for us to tell ourselves its the best thing xx

They did the scan and said follocles would be ready thursday. Bloods came back high so they said we will do Egg Collection wednesday. Im pleased but hope that doesnt mean because they wont be quite ready that I will get hardly anyor poor eggs xx


----------



## Rayofsunshine (Jul 28, 2013)

Wishin you the best of luck! have they given u some meds to help with the potenrial for ohss?


----------

